# Pa akc & aca reg yellow male stud



## Ratty5 (May 16, 2016)

EIC CNM CLEAR YELLOW MALE LAB eebb OR CHOCOLATE NOSE WILL THROW ALL 3 COLORS DEPENDING ONT HE FEMALE. WILL NOT THROW SILVER. LOCATED IN PA MESSAGE ME OR EMAIL ME @



















[email protected]


----------

